# Calling all cwc built bikes



## CWCMAN

*The Cleveland Welding Company Convention* (Colossal CWC Bike Gathering)


I would like to announce the inaugural CWC ride in conjunction with the Cyclone Coasters ride on May 01, 2016 

It's a bit early but the advance notice would allow those to get their projects ready for the ride and possibly get some out of town'ers to join in as well. It would also serve to stir up some excitement.

I would love to see as many CWC's attend, especially the largest turn out of 37-38 "Y" frame Bug Eye and Four Gill Supremes since they left the factory.

Mark your calendars for May 01, 2016

I will keep this thread updated and refreshed.


----------



## island schwinn

Hope to have my 39 ready to go,and then be able to make it down.11 hour round trip for me.


----------



## CWCMAN

That would be great! hope you can make it.


----------



## mrg

Eddie, if you want to stir up some excitement, you head a good name, CWC Connection, Conglomeration, Conjunction, Confabrication ?, keeping in the theme of Colson Collaboration & Shelby Invasion. Can't wait to see all those CWC Roadmaster's, Hawthorne's, Western Flyer's, Hiawatha's etc., see ya there!


----------



## Robertriley

island schwinn said:


> Hope to have my 39 ready to go,and then be able to make it down.11 hour round trip for me.




If it's not ready,  I'll bring you one of my flat tanks to ride


----------



## island schwinn

Robertriley said:


> If it's not ready,  I'll bring you one of my flat tanks to ride



Thanks Chris.have to play it by ear.


----------



## rustjunkie

Cool! I'll have an interesting CWC ready for the ride. the few of you who know: don't spill the beans! 
Cleveland Welding Convoy
Cleveland Welding Conclave
Cleveland Welding Concursion


----------



## cyclingday

rustjunkie said:


> Cool! I'll have an interesting CWC ready for the ride. the few of you who know: don't spill the beans!
> Cleveland Welding Convoy
> Cleveland Welding Conclave
> Cleveland Welding Concursion




We've already got the Cycle Truck Convoy.


----------



## bairdco

Some of the CWC's I've had coulda been called "Can't Weld Correctly," judging from all the slag leftover. 

My CWC twinbar Zep might be rolling by then...

Cleveland Welding Circus


----------



## rustintime

When is the Cycle truck convoy ?


----------



## CWCMAN

This is a thread for the up coming CWC ride on May 01, 2016

I'm sure the Cycle Truck Folk will post theirs. However, you are welcome to join in and ride your Cycle Truck, It's a Cyclone Coasters ride and all are welcome.


----------



## slick

May huh?? Better start saving my money for the trip down. Now the only question....which CWC do Karla and I ride? We do have quite a few. I think you need to really concentrate on the Roadmaster Supremes to all show up. That would be a great photo op. Bug eyes, 4 gills, and of course the girls Supremes.


----------



## frankster41

I want to see pictures!!!!!!


----------



## CWCMAN

You have the right idea Slick.

I would like to see as many CWC built bikes on this ride but specifically the 37 Bug Eye Supreme and the 38 4 Gill "Y" frame Supreme. I know of a few in the SO Cal area and I will have my 38 4 Gill for the ride.

It would be a great photo for sure.


----------



## mrg

You should call for the Roadmaster cycle trucks folk also Eddie.


----------



## CWCMAN

Mark, 
It's all inclusive. Anything built by CWC, Camel Backs, Roadsters, Flat side tank, Bug Eye Supreme, 4 Gill Supreme, 3 Gill, Tall Tank, Hang tank, Bent tank, Delivery Cycle etc, etc...

And as you mentioned the CWC built Hawthorns, Hiawatha's and Western Flyers.

This can be a huge turn out!


----------



## catfish




----------



## catfish

Not bikes.... But they are all NOS. 



catfish said:


> View attachment 259512


----------



## mrg

put one a CWC and come out and ride.


----------



## fordmike65

Find me a tall CWC built bike so I can ride with you guys! My girl has a couple on the backburner that need service. Might have to bump them up to the top of the list for this ride.


----------



## cyclingday

rustintime said:


> When is the Cycle truck convoy ?




 We've already hosted two of the Cycle Truck Convoy rides. The next one will be posted. But, for now, lets get those CWC built bikes rolling.
As for a name for this ride, How about,  The Cleveland Welding Company Convention?


----------



## CWCMAN

Mike, You have a little over 5 months to make it happen.


----------



## CWCMAN

I like the sound of that Marty

I know of four Bug Eye's and three 4 Gill "Y" frame Supreme's in Southern Cali. 

Hopefully we can get them all together for this ride.


----------



## fordmike65

CWCMAN said:


> Mike, You have a little over 5 months to make it happen.




Did CWC offer a 20" frame?


----------



## CWCMAN

Mike, 
I'm not really sure? all the bikes I own have a 19" seat mast

I'm not sure if the "Tall Tank" sits taller then that.

I will say that my bent tank seems to have a taller feel to it though.


----------



## 39zep

*Looking forward to it.*

Artwork is amazing. Thank you. I'll take 4 XL Tees.


----------



## fordmike65

All set for this ride...See you there


----------



## rustjunkie

fordmike65 said:


> All set for this ride...See you there




easy there Mike! 
the ride's not until May!...or is this your new-years resolution??


----------



## CWCMAN

Jeff, plan on bringing out one of your 37's


----------



## kevin x

CWC.... Cruise, Crawl, Crush, Clatch,Crank,Conspiracy, Crescendo, Conflagration,Confluence,Convergence, Constellation, Coalition, Consortium, Concussion,Confection......Just pick something!


----------



## tripple3

Our friend Mike did some sketches for this Cleveland Welding Co. Convention
Pics taken with my iPhone...







I dig the welding dude on a bike....


----------



## cyclingday

WOW!
 I like them all! The one with the flying curved crank arm has some muscle, and I like its simplicity.
Mike, your artistic talent is beyond amazing!


----------



## CWCMAN

WOW indeed!
They all look great. A big thank you to Mark and Mike for getting this sketched for me.

I would love to get this on a shirt..


----------



## CWCMAN

4 months and counting.....

*Get those CWC's ready for May 01*





Kudos to Mike for this great art work!


----------



## IngoMike

I do not see a location listed for the ride, besides sunny SoCal, where exactly is it happening? 

When can I get that logo, or any of those cool logos, on a t-shirt?


----------



## catfish

Stickers! Make stickers!


----------



## CWCMAN

Sorry my apologies for not including the address. 

The CWC ride will be in conjunction with the Cyclone Coasters ride which always meet at Portfolios Coffee House, 2300 E 4th St. Long Beach 90814. It's on the corner of 4th and Junipero. 9:30 is the usual meeting time.

As far as shirts and stickers go, I am definitely looking into it. I will post details as I know more.


----------



## bentwoody66

Mark me down for a shirt if they happen!


----------



## bentwoody66

CWCMAN said:


> 4 months and counting.....
> 
> *Get those CWC's ready for May 01*
> 
> View attachment 263057
> 
> Kudos to Mike for this great art work!



This made my day, actually excited me after the winter blues!


----------



## Freqman1

slick said:


> May huh?? Better start saving my money for the trip down. Now the only question....which CWC do Karla and I ride? We do have quite a few. I think you need to really concentrate on the Roadmaster Supremes to all show up. That would be a great photo op. Bug eyes, 4 gills, and of course the girls Supremes.




Logistically this would be challenging for me but it would be cool to be a participant. V/r Shawn


----------



## RustyK

That artwork - make shirts - black with white art - i'll buy a few - so cool


----------



## CWCMAN

Shawn,
I know it's a travel for you but it would be great to have you out with one of your killer Supremes


----------



## CWCMAN

Bump to the top!

Get those CWC's ready.....


----------



## island schwinn

making progress on mine.should look decent.tryin to put money aside to make the drive.


----------



## CWCMAN

Hell Yeah Island Schwinn!

It would be great if you can make it out for the ride.


----------



## the2finger

COOL My 50 Luxury Liner will be there


----------



## the2finger

Have you considered doing a tee shirt of that design it rocks


----------



## CWCMAN

Exactly three months out for the Colossal CWC ride.

Get those CWC's ready to go!

About a month out from the ride date, I will get a roll call going to see who and what will be coming out.

Stay tuned.......


----------



## fordmike65

My CWC Ride bike arrived last week. Hoping to unbox & ride this coming weekend


----------



## CWCMAN

Awesome Mike!
You can send me a sneak peak of that one


----------



## island schwinn

this is mine,before,and progress so far.


----------



## mrg

3 months to decide, either going to ride this or put it in the for sale section for someone else to ride on the CWC ride, waiting to here about the shirts CWCMAN, gray with black pics, and lets see a pic of the new project Mike!


----------



## CWCMAN

Island Schwinn, your bent tank is coming along real nice. I hope to see it at the ride.


----------



## CWCMAN

Very nice Mark! I'm sure you have a few CWC's to consider.

As far as the shirts go. It is still on my to do list but I am waiting on the artist to finalize some details on the pictures.


----------



## CWCMAN

Lets get this bumped to the top again.
We have about 3 months to go for the inaugural CWC ride, lets get those bikes ready to roll!

I have been working hard to get my 38 Supreme ready for the ride and I hope to see all the "Y" frame Supreme's in Southern Cali out to this gathering as well as all the other CWC models out there.

I have confirmation from Jeff G (39zep) that he may be bringing out both his 37 Bug Eye's (thanks for the support brother).

On another note. I am waiting on two sample shirts to be delivered to me as well as a sticker order.

If I am pleased with the quality of the shirt and graphic, I will offer them up for sale on a prepaid basis.

The design is slightly different then the one pictured here (welder on bike) but it is cool!!! stay tuned.


----------



## CWCMAN

A little progress picture to share. I have everything to put back together, just waiting on my fenders to return from Jim Frazier, who did a little clean up on them and I need to lace up a nice set of chrome hoops and some pins by Tom. I will have this Supreme ready for the ride.


----------



## island schwinn

show off


----------



## CWCMAN




----------



## szathmarig

Where is this ride going to take place anyway? I'm on the east coast, around the Wash. DC area, and have a lot of CWC bikes.


----------



## CWCMAN

Szathmarig,
The ride will take place in Long Beach California.

All the info is on post #37


----------



## tripple3

I am going to ride my 1940 Western Flyer heavy duty paperboy special that I love the most of all the Bikes I own today. 




It still has the 1943 LA bike license attached to the rear frame


----------



## CWCMAN

Great bike Mark, you did wonders bringing back that original paint.


----------



## CWCMAN

*For ordering information, please see add in the for sale section.*

*Do not post here please.*


----------



## Freqman1

If he ever does one with a "Bug Eye" on it please let me know and I'll be on it like a hobo on a ham sandwich! V/r Shawn


----------



## CWCMAN

I had Mike take his original drawing and tweak it a bit to represent the 38 "Y" frame Supreme, since I own one 

Unless someone else takes that Bug Eye bull  by the horns, I don't see myself doing another run of shirts. They would be cool though....


----------



## CWCMAN

Exactly two more months to go for the inaugural CWC ride in Long Beach. I'm getting very close to getting my 38 Supreme road worthy and I hope to see all the other Supreme's in So Cal as well as the rest of the CWC fleet to represent this themed ride.

Next month, I will start a roll call and ask all CWC owners that are attending to post their rides.

Plenty of time to get your projects ready.

I'm hoping for a huge turn out. Lets make it happen!


----------



## Robertriley

CWCMAN said:


> Exactly two more months to go for the inaugural CWC ride in Long Beach. I'm getting very close to getting my 38 Supreme road worthy and I hope to see all the other Supreme's in So Cal as well as the rest of the CWC fleet to represent this themed ride.
> 
> Next month, I will start a roll call and ask all CWC owners that are attending to post their rides.
> 
> Plenty of time to get your projects ready.
> 
> I'm hoping for a huge turn out. Lets make it happen!View attachment 291074




Hurry up.  I shouldn't take longer than three days.  Stig and I do it all the time...lol


----------



## Jordizzle

I bought Slick's bike... Maybe I can make the trip


----------



## CWCMAN

Great!
Would love to have you attend the ride.


----------



## mrg

Don't know if I will get my 4 gill done but the AA 2 spd is always ready to ride!


----------



## CWCMAN

Dropped off the 38 Supreme with Tom this morning.

Ready for pins...


----------



## CWCMAN

I'll be ready with this 38 for the ride on May 1

A big thank you to Tom Clark for the pins and darts, Jeff Guyer for the dart patterns and Larkin Little for some detailed pics, also a big thank you to Jim Frazier for all his knowledge and digging into his personal stash for me


----------



## CWCMAN

Approximately 5 1/2 weeks to go for the CWC themed ride....................Lets get those bikes ready to roll and hopefully have a huge CWC turnout and photo shoot...


----------



## island schwinn

Grips,chainguard,and headlight to go.
Tick Tock,Tick Tock,Tick Tock.


----------



## CWCMAN

Looking good Brian


----------



## CWCMAN

Came home after the cycle swap and went straight to work on assembling the 38 Supreme. Just need to clean and install the chain and fine tune everything.


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Amazing!!!! Nice cycle!!


----------



## CWCMAN

Thanks Joe.......certainly one of my favorites....


----------



## island schwinn

30 days to go,not that I'm counting.


----------



## CWCMAN

That's right, 30 days out for the inaugural CWC ride, The Cleveland Welding Company Convention, Colossal CWC Ride........(that's a mouth full)

Plenty of time to get your CWC's ready to roll.

I would like to kick off the official roll call to all that are planing on riding a CWC built bike.

I recently posted a pics of the 38 that I will be riding, but I will add another to get this going.

Lets see how many we can get for the photo shoot on May 1


----------



## cyclingday

1937 CWC built, Roadmaster Supreme. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CWCMAN

That's one gorgeous original bike right there.

I'll be keeping this thread bumped to the top all month...


----------



## Robertriley

This is an easy one for me because I'm down to just one CWC bike.


----------



## CrazyDave

^^^ I love it!


----------



## mrg

bringing this to the coaster ride tomorrow if anyone is looking for a CWC for next months ride, its in the for sale sec.


----------



## 39zep

My Boy Blue, Plus One.


----------



## CWCMAN

Your my boy Blue!  you look glorious


----------



## CWCMAN

Bump it up to the top!

25 more days until the mighty CWC invades Long Beach.

I talked to a few Cabers over the weekend who plan on bringing there 37-38 RMS out for the ride. I think I have confirmation on all the ones in So. Cal and maybe a surprise or two.

Plenty of time to get them ready. Don't be left out


----------



## slick

Don't remind me of the days....two more RMS supremes are in pieces in Norcal trying to make it happen.... A girls and boys....


----------



## CWCMAN

I did hear about the boys RMS, so starting tomorrow you have 24 days


----------



## slick

Here's a bump for the cwc ride. My 41 Speedking


----------



## slick

Karla just scored this. The plus....not only does it have the locking springer, reflector badge, but, it also used to have dual silver rays, so its missing the tank. If anyone has an original paint tan and cream tank to match it. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## fordmike65

slick said:


> Karla just scored this. The plus....not only does it have the locking springer, reflector badge, but, it also used to have dual silver rays, so its missing the tank. If anyone has an original paint tan and cream tank to match it. Let me know. Thanks. View attachment 303574




Will this tan on work?


----------



## JAF/CO

When you find the right color buy some Lito tickets


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CWCMAN

Sweet!!! locking fork, wrap around chain guard and reflector badge. 
The above tank that Mike posted should work. I think that same seller has two more tanks.


----------



## Jrodarod

My daughter and I will be ready for the CT Convoy as soon as enough CTer chime in!


----------



## CWCMAN

Well this is a CWC themed ride thread 

You can start a convoy thread......

But all bikes are welcome since its at a Cyclone Coasters ride.

Bring along your Cycle Truck or better yet, your Roadmaster Delivery Cycle


----------



## mrg

CWC cycle trucks !


----------



## CrazyDave

and shes done


----------



## CWCMAN

You coming out for the ride Dave


----------



## CrazyDave

CWCMAN said:


> You coming out for the ride Dave



Naw, it's a lil far for a bike ride, besides I might drool on a few on them bikes and I am sure no one wants that


----------



## slick

Karla is ready for the CWC ride. Are you? Im not.


----------



## CWCMAN

Two short weeks away from the inaugural CWC themed ride.

I'm hoping for a great turn out of CWC built bikes plus the biggest turn out of 37-38 Supreme's since they left the factory.

Don't miss out!


----------



## CrazyDave

I think this should be held in Ohio for nostalgic and selfish reasons


----------



## slick

So what's our Supreme count so far? I heard 2 bug eyes are coming from Nor Cal...


----------



## CWCMAN

4 Bug Eye's that I am aware of and those are in Southern Cal. If two are coming from NorCal that would bring the Bug Eye count to 6

as far as the 38 4 Gill Supreme, I am only aware of 2 besides mine that are making the ride.

I'm not really sure how many Girls 37 or 38 will be showing up.

Get the cameras ready!


----------



## mrg

Don't forget about all the other great CWC models, 3 & 4 gills, bent tanks,All Americans, Tall tanks, Zeps & other Hawthorne, Western Flyer etc.even no tanks (tripple 3) and cycle trucks, lets see them ALL, I'm looking for the biggest brand turnout ever!!


----------



## CWCMAN

Absolutely, this is an all inclusive CWC brand themed ride.

I'm hoping to see a representation of all the various CWC models as you mentioned.

And I'm also looking forward to having the biggest brand turn out to date.


----------



## tripple3

CWCMAN said:


> Absolutely, this is an all inclusive CWC brand themed ride.
> 
> I'm hoping to see a representation of all the various CWC models as you mentioned.
> 
> And I'm also looking forward to having the biggest brand turn out to date.




...which makes me wonder if all CWC bikes in So Cal showed up May1st;
Could they be less than 5% of all the "Schwinns" that show up Every Month??


----------



## CWCMAN

Mark,
Interesting thought......
I don't know. I've never bothered to count the Schwinns that show up on any given month.  You can do the CWC vs Schwinn breakdown and come up with an official percentage.


----------



## slick

Hate to say it but CWC were pretty common. Id say at least 60 will show up.

But as far as high end models go....let's do a survey on that. At the Shelby Invasion we only had 3 big tank Airflows and 1 Arrow and 1 no nose. 1 full deluxe girls Airflow also. So lets go from there. Seems like the CWC's already outnumbered that according to our totals here in this thread. 

So the next question is, are there more in the area that just aren't being ridden? Or are they really that rare?


----------



## CWCMAN

It's hard to speculate on the actual surviving numbers as it relates to the 37-38 Supreme "Y" frame bikes.

We can put a number as I have done on the "known" 38's But just when you think you've accounted for them all, another one shows up that's been deep in hibernation in some barn or shed or in some private collection. Same goes for the 37.

Case in point. Jim recently pulled a 37 frame and fork that was previously unknown to most.

Even knowing that, I'd still say that YES the "Y" frames are pretty rare or very, very uncommon.

Shawn has an active list of the known 37's and I believe its at 14 or 15


----------



## island schwinn

11 more days and my tires are still holding air.learned to always check the valve cores on even the expensive tubes.can't wait for the ride.


----------



## mrg

Good to here your coming down for the ride Brian, can't wait to see what your bike looks like now.


----------



## CWCMAN

*Exactly one week out for this long awaited CWC themed ride.*

*Don't miss it!*


----------



## cyclingday

The word is, that the finest original condition 1937 Roadmaster Supreme is coming to Southern California, but unfortunately, it won't arrive in time for the gathering.
I almost wish that we could postpone this, to accomodate it's arrival. I know that it's too much to ask, since plans have already been cemented, but we now have the rare opportunity to photograph all of the original survivors at the same place and time.
That would be really special.
It's easy to say, next year, but circumstances may not allow that to happen.
Congrats to the proud new owner.
I am sure looking forward to seeing that bike in real dimension.


----------



## slick

Whhhhhaaaaaaatttttt??? 

Oh man!! Maybe it can be brought to Yosemite? 

Is it a bug eye or a 4 gill?


----------



## cyclingday

A Bug Eye.
It's the blue and Ivory one that showed up at Copake many years ago.
The original condition is astounding!
All the particulars will have to be revealed by the parties involved, and in fact I probably just wound up on the poop list for even mentioning it here, but I just thought that if there was a chance that we could hold off until it could be presented, that it should be mentioned.


----------



## tripple3

Wow! Super cool I can't wait to see it. 
It is still a whole week away tell him to try real hard to get it here so we can see it with all its relatives.


----------



## fordmike65

Tell your bud to fly out,rent a van & bring it home himself. Then take the week off work to detail & get it rolling for this Sunday's ride


----------



## CWCMAN

It would be great to have the blue /ivory Copake bike present for the CWC ride. It is in-fact considered to be the best original example. However, it would be unfair to postpone the ride on this short notice since many out of town'ers have already made plans to attend the CWC ride on May 01

I am very familiar with that bike and have coveted it for years. Congratulations to the new owner and I'm sure we can get these bikes together again.

With one week out, all the stars have to align but hopefully the blue RMS can be delivered, assembled and make the ride.


----------



## slick

Oh....that one is impressive but i still love this one over all the bug eyes ive seen. Try to focus on the bug eye with all the other eye candy going on. Lol. And its little brother, the straw and red 4 gill that was at Copake years ago.....where's that bike at? That one to me is the finest original example out there.


----------



## CrazyDave

Don't hate me CWC man, but my new bike came with a killer dropstand


----------



## CWCMAN

Why would I hate you for that. I buy the braced drop stands as spares, future proofing I like to call it. I have several extra.......Don't hate me 

BTW sweet looking bike


----------



## CWCMAN

Indeed a nice example that may not be on Shawn's registry.

It's not in the US right ?

BTW the straw and burgundy original paint 4 gill is Larkins bike.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*It appears that there will be a bunch of CWC built bicycles making it out - great job keeping it on our minds & promoting it so well ... I am looking forward to this ride & still need to get out to storage to grab my bicycle for this one ...  

Like the Shelby Invasion rides we've done the last couple years @ July's CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride - You hope as many killer top notch examples you have asked to show up do - But there will always be one or more who got a new bicycle or have a scheduling agreement conflict to where they can't join in on the themed ride - Well truth be told - there is always another ride down the road - It doesn't matter how many make it out - it just is really cool to have these rides where it's like a bicycle brand reunion where CYCLONE COASTER family can share & ride their killer bikes - 

Remind everyone far & near that THIS SUNDAY @ the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride is coming up quick - Bring out your favorite CWC bicycles if you have one & if you don't have a CWC bicycle - come on down & admire them & then ride your favorite vintage bicycle among the CWC's that make it out ... Ride Vintage - Frank*


----------



## CWCMAN

Thanks Frank,
Would be great to have your 38 4 Gill out for the ride. I am hoping for a large CWC turnout this Sunday and the weather is looking to be really nice as well.

I can hardly wait to see all the top notch CWC bikes that make it out and I'm hoping for a few surprised as well.


----------



## John

slick said:


> Oh....that one is impressive but i still love this one over all the bug eyes ive seen.



LOL, you should stick with Shelby Slick


----------



## CrazyDave

CWCMAN said:


> Why would I hate you for that. I buy the braced drop stands as spares, future proofing I like to call it. I have several extra.......Don't hate me
> 
> BTW sweet looking bike



Hahah, right on, no hate here man, thats why they call the (da da dahhhh) CWC MANNNnnnn!   Has anyone wrote a book on CWC or is there a good info source so I can quit asking so  many stupid questions?


----------



## fordmike65

CWCMAN said:


> Thanks Frank,
> Would be great to have your 38 4 Gill out for the ride. I am hoping for a large CWC turnout this Sunday and the weather is looking to be really nice as well.
> 
> I can hardly wait to see all the top notch CWC bikes that make it out and I'm hoping for a few surprised as well.




What about the lowly non-deluxe tankless workhorses?


----------



## CWCMAN

Of course Mike any and all CWC bikes, non deluxe tankless workhorses included. I just get more excited for the rare breed.


----------



## cyclingday

Sometimes, less is more.
Here's the tankless workhorse I brought up to Yosemite last year.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CWCMAN

I have a few tankless workhorses in my stable as well. Utilitarian at its finest.


----------



## fordmike65

Do what I did for the Coasters Colson Ride and invite a bunch of friends to ride all your bikes!


----------



## CWCMAN

12 CWC's in my small collection. I don't think I have 12 friends


----------



## fordmike65

CWCMAN said:


> 12 CWC's in my small collection. I don't think I have 12 friends [emoji14]



Jeeze! They don't call you CWCMAN for nothing!


----------



## slick

Tic toc....tic toc....

What's an invasion without a last minute scramble right? Ive got 4 more nights to accomplish the impossible. In the garage as we speak VERY FAR AWAY from finishing this thing.....

Saturday is our Rolling Relics ride in Santa Rosa which is 2.5 hrs north of me one way, be home around 6pm hopefully, continue to scramble to finish it most likely...then Karla and i roll out at 2am to Long Beach Sunday morning....

We're guna be zombies but we should be there. All i know is, if we're cranky and look hung over....we got good reason to be. Coffee...lots and LOTS of coffee. And more coffee. Lol


----------



## slick

Tic..... tock...... tic......tock.....


----------



## island schwinn

you can do it,Slick.I've seen you go and been side to side with you when you needed to go.you got this.see ya there.


----------



## fordmike65




----------



## CWCMAN

Sleep is over rated  You have plenty of time to assemble that RMS.

*4 days and counting*


----------



## Freqman1

In the Army we are concerned about the maximum effective range of weapons. When used in the context of an excuse the maximum effective range of an excuse is Zero F#@king meters! Get cracking young fella. V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle

CWCMAN said:


> I have a few tankless workhorses in my stable as well. Utilitarian at its finest.
> View attachment 309343 View attachment 309344 View attachment 309345




is that Grass or carpet??


----------



## CWCMAN

It's well manicured St Augustine grass

My front yard is a Bermuda putting green.


----------



## slick

3 days to go? Don't jerk my chain...guard...or ill get cranky. Oh and don't ask Y......


----------



## CWCMAN

Haaa, that's pretty funny Slick. 

Sleep depravation hasn't effected your humor.

Looking good. I dig the early chain ring.


----------



## CrazyDave

CWCMAN said:


> I have a few tankless workhorses in my stable as well. Utilitarian at its finest.
> View attachment 309343 View attachment 309344 View attachment 309345



Ohhh man, I love all 3 of them...right up my alley, especially the 36 and the black and white one....I call dibs if ya ever get tired of the plain jane ones!!


----------



## John

Should be there


----------



## CWCMAN

Great to hear that John.

That will make at least three "Y" frame four gills in attendance.


----------



## slick

Two matching paint girls Supremes as well will be there if John brings his. Karlas will be there for sure.


----------



## CrazyDave

Well...heres a cream puff..cough..don't laugh, it was $80.  Anyhow I saw some black paint under the red and decided I would try my hand at house paint removal!  Got all the stuff and started in on her....I was rewarded with a poo brown bike! DOH! I think I will keep goin on it for practice and rock the poomaster. but black sure woulda been better...


----------



## island schwinn

One last minute touch on my ridewell.

Cane holder installed?  check.


----------



## Schwinn499

island schwinn said:


> One last minute touch on my ridewell.
> 
> Cane holder installed?  check.View attachment 310872



Excited to see her in the flesh finally...that and another bike ive been patiently waiting to see  ... see ya in the mornin!


----------



## island schwinn

Schwinn499 said:


> Excited to see her in the flesh finally...that and another bike ive been patiently waiting to see  ... see ya in the mornin!



Yea,that "other" bike photo bombed my cane shot.


----------



## Schwinn499

island schwinn said:


> Yea,that "other" bike photo bombed my cane shot.



Oh shush...you like it.


----------



## cyclingday

Cleveland Welding Company Convention ready!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley

cyclingday said:


> Cleveland Welding Company Convention ready!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



*YUMMIE!*


----------



## cyclingday

I gave it a WD40 douche, so it's fresh as a daisy.


----------



## CWCMAN

Jim, Mark and I went for a spin today. We are ready to roll tomorrow!


----------



## slick

Took mine for a shake down test ride today for 15 miles...no issues. We will be on the road by 3am. See you boys in the morning. 

Can't sleep. Its guna be incredible in just a few hours.


----------



## cyclingday

Drive safe!
Looking forward to seeing all you guys again.


----------



## fordmike65

Since I always tend to scramble at the last minute, I spent most of my day servicing my girl's CWC built Hawthorne. My ~41 Roadmaster was ready to go days ago...except for the misplaced chain. Being that it's 1/2" pitch meant that I'd have to steal the chain off my Monark,or go pick up a new one...until I realized I needed a heavy duty 1/2" pitch chain. After searching EVERYWHERE for hours, I found it right were it was supposed to be in the garage. See you in a few hours!


----------



## Jarod24

I want some pics guys!!!!


----------



## fordmike65

Jarod24 said:


> I want some pics guys!!!!


----------



## fordmike65




----------



## fordmike65




----------



## fordmike65




----------



## fordmike65




----------



## the2finger




----------



## Jarod24

Sweet! Thanks man


----------



## Jarod24

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 311475



Doesn't get cooler than that


----------



## bentwoody66

Don't see any shroud tanks!!!!


----------



## markivpedalpusher

A few more pics


----------



## fordmike65

Enjoying the smooth ride of a well built CWC...


----------



## cyclingday

Another great day of enjoying life and riding the classics.
Thanks, Eddie aka CWCMAN,
For organizing and inspiring us all to bring out the cool old bikes built in Cleveland, Ohio so long ago.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday

Hey! Who let that Huffman into the convention?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CWCMAN

Your very welcome Marty,
I was happy to get the ball rolling and promoting this inaugural CWC ride way back in December.

I really appreciate the support and everybody working hard to get their bikes ready for the ride. We had a great turn out and had riders from San Diego to Stockton and all points in between.

My count was at 37 CWC bikes including five 37 Bug Eyes Supreme's, three 38 Boys Supreme's and three 38 Girls Supreme's. We had just about every model covered including Chris's 36 shroud tank.

The weather was great and the company and comradery was even better..............Until next time


----------



## CWCMAN




----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

I like these..... a lot.... meow

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

fordmike65 said:


> Since I always tend to scramble at the last minute, I spent most of my day servicing my girl's CWC built Hawthorne. My ~41 Roadmaster was ready to go days ago...except for the misplaced chain. Being that it's 1/2" pitch meant that I'd have to steal the chain off my Monark,or go pick up a new one...until I realized I needed a heavy duty 1/2" pitch chain. After searching EVERYWHERE for hours, I found it right were it was supposed to be in the garage. See you in a few hours!
> 
> View attachment 311187



These bikes of yours sure need a lot of servicing before you ride them....... my Schwinns would just need a little air in the tires to be ready.... [emoji41] 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3

Super Fun! ...so much i didn't take pics. CWC is Awesome!




I started a thread for fresh order of t-shirts:http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/cwc-welder-t-shirt-pre-order-post-ride.90126/


----------



## 37fleetwood

cyclingday said:


> Hey! Who let that Huffman into the convention?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



don't hate on the Huffy!


----------



## cyclingday

I heard that Donald Trump was going to ban all Huffmans until we can figure out what's going on.


----------



## Jarod24

Who's is the black/orange/yellow RMS?


----------



## Freqman1

Jarod24 said:


> Who's is the black/orange/yellow RMS?



Was that Jeff's other bike? V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65

Freqman1 said:


> Was that Jeff's other bike? V/r Shawn




Bingo. Color combo is freakin AMAZING!


----------



## Freqman1

Looks like a really nice turnout of CWC products. I wish it ere easier for me, logistically, to participate. I'll try to see how many of my right coast brethren want to bring out CWC bikes for our May 15th ride in Charlotte. I'll have my Bug Eye out and Heidi will be on her new Luxury Liner. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday

I think you're on to something, Shawn.
Now that the Cyclone Coaster Vintage Bicycle Ride has an East Coast affiliate. The Hurricane Coaster Vintage Bicycle Ride could organize a brand theme day to coincide and vise versa, on the same day to make it a national theme day for a particular brand.
Just a thought!


----------



## CrazyDave

Awesome guys!  That black and orange bug eye is the best lookin bike I ever seen


----------



## 39zep

Thanks Mike. Wanted to say thank you to Eddie and Frank for putting the ride together. My brother and I had a blast. Every time he comes out he's floored by how nice everyone is. Great bikes. 30's, 40's, 50's, His, hers, all so cool. Loved the Western Flyer heavy duty. Wanted to also thank Marty, Jim, Tom and the rest of the godfathers for their time and expertise.


----------



## poolboy1

catfish said:


> Not bikes.... But they are all NOS.



WOW!!!


----------



## slick

So I hear June 3rd might be our next CWC ride.... are you ready? I'm not. But I will be.


----------



## tripple3

slick said:


> So I hear June 3rd might be our next CWC ride.... are you ready? I'm not. But I will be.



Is there enough interest to do another run of CWC Shirts?
Hippie Mike's art of welder riding a 4 gill:


----------



## BLWNMNY

tripple3 said:


> Is there enough interest to do another run of CWC Shirts?
> Hippie Mike's art of welder riding a 4 gill:
> View attachment 790998 View attachment 790999



Yes for me!


----------



## New Mexico Brant

I'd buy one!


----------



## WetDogGraphix

tripple3 said:


> Is there enough interest to do another run of CWC Shirts?
> Hippie Mike's art of welder riding a 4 gill:
> View attachment 790998 View attachment 790999



I'd take one.....


----------



## fordmike65

I have a couple, but I'll take another.


----------



## Krakatoa

I'm down!


----------



## Krakatoa

I need two in XXXXXXS!


----------



## Euphman06

Krakatoa said:


> I'm down!
> 
> View attachment 793307



I was just thinking that bike looked really familiar...then I realized thats my backyard with all my kid's crap in the background lol. Do you have this one now?

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## poolboy1

tripple3 said:


> Is there enough interest to do another run of CWC Shirts?
> Hippie Mike's art of welder riding a 4 gill:
> View attachment 790998 View attachment 790999



I will take a few... LMK


----------



## Krakatoa

Euphman06 said:


> I was just thinking that bike looked really familiar...then I realized thats my backyard with all my kid's crap in the background lol. Do you have this one now?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk




I wish! 

Just loved the tank decal!

N


----------

